# How to wire delta sec transformer to 2 lug/bus panel



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

jdkars said:


> I have a 480delta primary transformer and 208v delta secondary with a 120v mid tap <x4>. I also have a 120/208 panel with 2 bus bars/lugs. Is it acceptable to run 2 legs x1,x2 to the 2 bus bar and run a neutral back to the 480 feeder panel since this transformer only has a mid tap 120 and not a true neutral?


True nuetral?

That's one I haven't heard before.

You either have a 3ph 480 primary to 3ph 240/120D secondary, 

or 

a 3ph 480 primary to a 3ph 208/120Y secondary.

There is no such thing as a 3ph 120/208V D secondary


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

What is your electrical related field/trade: 
facilities maintenance supervisor 


Dude, call an electrician or call the fire department.


----------



## Spannerz (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't see why you *Couldn't* use a Delta-Delta transformer, and run a N back to the feeder. Legally you'd want to get a second opinion. Sounds like a specialized transformer for something entirely different.


----------



## jdkars (May 20, 2011)

*Found a 3P 480-208/120Y*

Good news I found this transformer in the old warehouse. Only question i have now, Is the panel i have has 2 bus bars and a neutral. Can i get away with only using X1 and X2 off the secondary to run the panel bus bars and X0 to run the neutral. I dunno if not using the x3 on secondary is a problem or not.


----------



## CheapCharlie (Feb 4, 2011)

jdkars said:


> I have a 480delta primary transformer and 208v delta secondary with a 120v mid tap <x4>. I also have a 120/208 panel with 2 bus bars/lugs. Is it acceptable to run 2 legs x1,x2 to the 2 bus bar and run a neutral back to the 480 feeder panel since this transformer only has a mid tap 120 and not a true neutral?


Don't know about anyone else, but I've NEVER seen a 120/208V panel with room for only 2 phases. I don't think you have a 3 phase panel.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

jdkars said:


> Good news I found this transformer in the old warehouse. Only question i have now, Is the panel i have has 2 bus bars and a neutral. Can i get away with only using X1 and X2 off the secondary to run the panel bus bars and X0 to run the neutral. I dunno if not using the x3 on secondary is a problem or not.


Well, what happened to the other xfrmr? Did you take another look at it and read something different? If you had a 120/240 delta secondary, that center tapped conductor would be your neutral.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

jdkars said:


> Good news I found this transformer in the old warehouse. Only question i have now, Is the panel i have has 2 bus bars and a neutral. Can i get away with only using X1 and X2 off the secondary to run the panel bus bars and X0 to run the neutral. I dunno if not using the x3 on secondary is a problem or not.


 
See message #3.


----------

